# Where To Get Pre-1998 P99 15 rd. mag.?



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

I know Earls has P99 pre-1998 15 rd.mags. for $75.00, CDNN has 0 inventory of P99/SW99 15 round mags.

Anyone know where I can get these?, also, how can you tell if the mag is pre-1998 or recently manufactured?

Massachusetts law is pre-1998 only.

Sigbear


----------



## jeffe007 (Nov 22, 2008)

*theyre the same...except....*

the preban ones dont have the "for law enforcement only" i think. some do no matter when they were made.


----------



## wahsben (Dec 31, 2007)

sigbear said:


> I know Earls has P99 pre-1998 15 rd.mags. for $75.00, CDNN has 0 inventory of P99/SW99 15 round mags.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get these?, also, how can you tell if the mag is pre-1998 or recently manufactured?
> 
> ...


 Checkout Walther P99 FAQ. I believe the witness holes are on the sides whereas the new ones are on the back of the mag. Also the pre-ban are 16 round not 15 round.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Have you checked gunbroker.com?


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well. There is an earls walther shop located near me in MA (not sure if thats the one youre referring to) that sells both pre and post ban extended mag's, so I'm at somewhat of a loss as to what is legal.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Try:
http://kiei.biz/home

These are not pre 98 I'm sure, but they don't have the markings on them either. 
They are S&W but are essentially the same thing... They also have the 16 rounders.


----------

